# The Hobbit Companion



## Sarah (Sep 4, 2002)

The Hobbit Companion by David Day, Illustrations by Lidia Postma, is definitly a great read for those willing to dive deeper into Hobbit-lore and language. David Day reveals the riddles and puns behind the wording of Tolkien. Names of people and places have more meaning than one would think. David Day explains the history of Hobbiton, Gollum, Trolls, Giants, Wizards and many other characters as well as Hobbits, then explains in detail why names were chosen litterally driving you around in circles, along with full color illustrations. Here is an excerpt:



> *Brandybuck Family* The name of Brandybuck shaped the character of the family to a considerable degree. All of the Brandybucks were, on the one hand, admired for their leadership qualities, high spirits, and strong wills; on the other hand, they were criticized by (less bold) Hobbits for what was considered their rather wild and reckless nature. *Brandy* - _ Strong Spirit; from "firebrand"_ *Buck* - _Stag, as in the leader of a herd of deer; but also Stag as in wild young man, or "young blood"_



This book is a VERY good read and I recommend it for children of any age, although some words may be a little hard for an elementary schooler to understand. I give it a 5/5.


----------



## Diamond Took (Sep 7, 2002)

*sounds interesting*

**goes off in search for _The hobbit companion_ **


----------



## Sarah (Sep 7, 2002)

YES!!! my job here is done


----------



## LúthienTinúviel (Sep 20, 2002)

I've been meaning to pick that up. Thanks for the tip.  I'll look into it.


----------



## Popqueen62 (Sep 22, 2002)

*Thanks for the idea*

Me and my family love the hobbit, so i'm going ti go check that out too, thanks for the advice, you rock!


----------

